# Fleas or Worms - Which Do I Treat First?



## Catnipp (Mar 13, 2008)

I have 7 cats that have both fleas and tapeworms. I understand they get the tapeworms from eating the fleas. I have ordered 2 different spot on treatments , but do not know which one I should use first?

Should I treat the fleas first, or the worms? 

Also, how long after I treat the first problem can I safely treat the second one? (Can I do one then do the other in a week, or 2, or what?)


NOTE: I'm using Profender for the worms & Advantage for the fleas.

THANK YOU VERY MUCH for any & all info!!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Flea first for sure. If you treat for worms and there's still fleas they'll just re-infect.

I don't know enough about how long you should delay between treatments if at all. I'd recommend asking your vet.


----------



## Catnipp (Mar 13, 2008)

Doodlebug,

THANK YOU so much for the reply!!

The products should be arriving next week, so I will treat the fleas first.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

I would strongly suggest getting meds from your vet, not online or elsewhere. Many counterfeit products are out there--they look identical, but may be completely worthless, or they could be re-labeled dog products, which will kill a cat within hours. A lot are made in China...need I say more?

Revolution is a good product that takes care of both fleas and worms in one dose. But get it from your vet.


----------



## Catnipp (Mar 13, 2008)

Drjean,

Thanks for the reply. I can not use Revolution, it does not work on tapeworms. It works on all the others, but not the ones (tapeworms) they have.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Right you are, and if I hadn't been in such an all-fired hurry this morning I might have actually noticed that you said that! :lol:


----------



## Catnipp (Mar 13, 2008)

Drjean,

NO problem! I knew that "from experience" of using it. I tried it before with the hopes of it working on them, but it really does NOT (just as they dont list them). I was trying to not have to give them two medications, since I have 7 & it IS always a challenge. I only recently discovered from research that the "source" of the worms was the fleas - I used to live in the desert & never had any fleas on them. I moved to Florida & now they have fleas & worms -- problems I never encountered before. I decided on Profender, since it is the ONLY spot on that I can find for the worms & like I said with 7 -- it IS the easiest way to give them medicine. I do not like putting any chemicals on them, so I have not been giving them the flea stuff on a regular basis. I didn't realize how big a problem it was here and for them. I will have to give them the flea stuff on a regular basis now to prevent further worm infections, along with fleas. 

I did ask my vet about giving them both (flea & worm stuff) & was told it was OK to do them both at the same time. I still will give them the flea stuff and wait at least a day (maybe 2 or more) to give them the worm stuff. I do not want to overload them with all the chemicals. It would be GREAT if there was a "natural" way to keep the fleas away, which would also keep the worms away!!!

THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------

